# MM and fishing line



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think i remeber that MM is allergic to fishing line, or something like that. Sorry for being so unscientific there. Is it true? If so i got to snip off my fishing line on my wood. My MMs has been doing poorly but it totally died besides a baby stem from when i dropped my nitrates to nothing. Now i got a sprig after a month or two. Do you think the nylon slows it down? It's been moved around twice so it has no roots that might be the problem...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

whats mm?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Micranthermum Micranthemoides AKA Hemianthus Micranthemoides. Or something like that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

